# Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen



## blautemple (29. Dezember 2012)

*Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Hi,

ich wollte mal wissen ob man die HD 7950 nur mit nem Gpu Only Kühler und passiven SpaWa Kühlern kühlen kann ?


----------



## efdev (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

müsste funktionieren wenn der airflow in deinem gehäuse gut ist sind dann halt keine meisterlichen temps zu erwarten


----------



## Extrembastler (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Ja es ist ungefähr die hälfte billiger als ein komplett kühler aber wenn du übertakten willst lieber das geld für nen komplettkühler ausgeben


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Kauf dir nen Accelero Hybrid


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Wozu, wenn er doch die Möglichkeit hat eine richtige Wakü zu benutzen?

@Topic: Sollte gehen, du brauchst halt einen guten Luftstrom. Zur Not kannst du mit dem Alpenföhn PCI-Slot Montagesystem einen Lüfter draufblasen lassen. Damit geht es dann auf jeden Fall.


----------



## uss-voyager (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Kühlt einer die 7950 mit ein GPU Only Wasserkühler? Ich habe bis jetzt alle meine Grafikkarten mit ein GPU Only Wasserkühler gekühlt. Ich habe da ein GPU Wasserkühler den ich schon für 3-4 Karten benutzt habe und heute wollte ich den auch auf die 7950 machen aber der Kühler bekommt kein Kontakt mit dem Chip weil runterrum so eine blöde Metallplatte ist die höher steht als der Chip. Bekommt man die Metallplatte ab? Oder was kann ich sonst machen? Ich habe keine lust für 70-80€ ein Komplett Kühler zu kaufen der dann nur auf diese eine Karte passt.


EDIT: OK hab was gefunden http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...cool-79X0-GPU-Spacer-f-r-GPU-only-K-hler.html  und http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ocks-EK-VGA-Supreme-HF-HD7970-Cu-Adapter.html

damit dürfte es gehen. Aber damit dürfte die Kühlung wohl etwas schlechter sein als wenn der Kühler direkt auf dem Chip liegt oder?


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Gezwungener Maßen ja, aber ob  der Chip nun 50 oder 60°C hat ist ja eigentlich egal  Du musst eh mehr auf die VRM-Temperaturen achten, gerade bei GPU-only. Wie kühlst du die Spannungswandler?


----------



## uss-voyager (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Gehäuselüfter Pusten über die Karte. Bis jetzt hatte ich noch bei keiner Karte Probleme die ich nur mit ein GPU Kühler gekühlt habe.


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Sollte auch reichen, im Auge behalten sollte man die trotzdem immer mal


----------



## uss-voyager (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Bei den 6870 die ich vorher hatte wurde mir in GPU-Z auch die Temperatur von den Spannungswandler angezeigt und die waren immer im grünen bereich wurden nie heiß. Aber bei der 7950 wird mir die Temperatur von den Spannungswandler nicht mehr mit angezeigt nur noch von der GPU selber. Aber ich denke das Passt schon wieso sollte es bei der 7950 anders sein als bei der 6870. Und bei der 7950 ist über den Spannungswandler noch eine Kühlrippe das hatte die 6870 nicht die waren Komplett nackt also wird das schon denke ich.


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Februar 2013)

Ja sollte reichen, es gibt ja sogar Custom PCBs wo die Spannungswandler frei liegen und "nur" mit Luft gekühlt werden. Welche 7950 hast du denn, dass die VRM Temperatur nicht angezeigt wird? Wundert mich doch etwas.


----------



## uss-voyager (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

******* die 7950 ist die erste Karte die keine GPU Only Kühlung mag. Nach 1min Crysis 2 Spielen stürzt der Rechner ab bild wird schwarz und nichts geht mehr. Muss ich mir doch ein Komplett Kühler kaufen 

Ist die Gigabyte Windforce.


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Februar 2013)

Und wenn du 1-2 Lüfter voll draufpusten lässt?
Also nicht schräg drüber, sondern direkt aufs PCB. 

Hab ich auch so, hab den original Lüfter der Graka genommen und lass den auch über die Graka regeln. Vram und Spawas bleiben so unter 60 Grad, der Lüfter bleibt immer bei 10% Drehzahl. .


----------



## uss-voyager (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Ich habe ja 4 Lüfter die in der Seitentür vom Gehäuse die drüber Pusten aber ich werde mal welche unter die Karte legen und direkt drauf pusten lassen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Februar 2013)

Ja probier das mal, wundert mich doch etwas, dass der Unterschied zwischen Herstellerkühler und drauf blasenden Gehäuselüftern so groß ist.


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Februar 2013)

Stürzt es eigentlich nur bei Crysis ab?
Das Problem könnte auch woanders liegen. 

Mal Furmark getestet? 
Wenn sie bei Crysis 2 durch Überhitzung nach einer Minute ausgeht, läuft Furmark höchstens 30 Sekunden.


----------



## uss-voyager (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Ich habe jetzt zwei Lüfter unter die Karte getan die direkt drauf Pusten geht trotzdem nicht geht nach 1min aus. Habe dabei mit ein Laserthermometer die Rückseite gemessen weil ich mich vorher dran verbrannt habe als ich mit der Hand gefühlt habe. Die ging auf über 80 grad hoch dann ging er aus. Naja werde jetzt den Lüfter wieder drauf bauen und dann überlegen ob ich mir ein Komplett Kühler für hole.


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Februar 2013)

Hmm seltsam, aber bevor du jetzt noch unnötig Geld in eine VRM-Luftkühlung steckst, hol lieber nen Komplettkühler. Die Karte ist aber im Referenzdesign? Bin mitm Handy online, kann leider nur schwer nachsehen.


----------



## efdev (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

der komplett kühler hilf auch auf der rückseite nicht könnte es kein anderes problem sein das sich irgendwo etwas berührt oder der kühler selbst nicht richtig sitzt und die gpu zu warm wird?


----------



## uss-voyager (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Ich weiß nicht ob die Karte im Referenzdesign ist müsste ich mal nachlesen.
Ich habe den normalen Lüfter wieder drauf und die rückseite wird nicht so heiß bleibt bei 50grad und die wird durch den Lüfter ja auch nicht mitgekühlt. Ich denke es liegt am ram das der So heiß wird weil der ist ja komplett nackt wenn ich den Kühler runternehme und in dem Bereich wird es hinten dann so heiß. Bevor ich jetzt für 80€ ein Komplett Kühler hole, hole ich mir erst die dinger und mache die auf die Rambausteine drauf und versuche es damit mal kosten ja nicht viel Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Enzotech RAM-Kühler BMR-C1 High Profile - passiv Enzotech RAM-Kühler BMR-C1 High Profile - passiv 19063.
Über den Spawas ist schon eine Kühlrippe wie hier http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/HD_7950_Vapor-X/images/cooler3.jpg  nur der ram ist nackt daher denke ich das der zu heiß wird.

Edit: ok die kosten doch viel... in der Packung sind 10 stück ich brauche 12 also wegen 2 dingern muss ich zwei Packungen kaufen sind 30€ und wenn es damit immer noch nicht geht sind 30€ weg wäre die hälfte vom Komplett kühler...


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Februar 2013)

Wenn die Karte möglicherweise sowieso nicht im Referenzdesign gefertigt ist, musst du sowieso auf so etwas zurück greifen, denn dann siehts mit Komplettkühlern mehr als schlecht aus (abgesehen von Spezialanfertigungen).


----------



## uss-voyager (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Aber wie stehen die Chancen das die Dinger den Ram Kühlen können? Oder es doch was anderes ist? Aber es kann ja nur der ram sein. Der chip war bei 50grad und auf den Spawas ist ne kühlrippe drauf.
Nur wenn es mit den dingern auch nicht geht sind 30€ weg.


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Februar 2013)

Wohl wahr, das wäre mehr als ärgerlich. Die Karte müsste "vorn" (dort wo die Monitorausgänge sind) noch Spannungswandler haben, ist dort auch ein Kühler drauf? Wobei 80°C auf der Spawa-Rückseite nicht wenig sind, ich hatte mit Komplettwasserkühler immer so 50-60°C per Temperaturfühler gemessen. Ist halt echt ungünstig, dass die keine Temperatursensoren haben auf deiner Karte. Ein Kühler auf den VRMs muss auch nicht zwingend was heißen, auf meiner GTX280 oder 5870 hatte ich auch Rippen und die waren dennoch oft 80°C warm trotz draufblasender Lüfter.


----------



## uss-voyager (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Vorne die beiden dinger da? http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/...ndForce-3X-3GB-GDDR5-(GV-R795WF3-3GD)-PCB.jpg ne da ist bei mir auch nichts drauf. Da könnte ich dann ja auch zwei von den Kühlern drauf kleben.
Du weißt nicht zufällig wie groß die Ram Bausteine sind? Die Kühler haben 14mm x 14mm nicht das die Bausteine größer sind.


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Februar 2013)

Du musst nicht unbedingt diese teuren aus Kupfer nehmen. 
Ich hab die von Zalman (kosten glaub 7,xx Euro) und bin damit voll zufrieden, wenn man noch alte Profilkühlkörper rumliegen hat, kann man sich auch selbst welche aussägen und mit selbstklebenden Wärmeleitpads anbringen.


----------



## uss-voyager (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Naja egal ich hab die jetzt erstmal bestellt wenn es damit auch nicht geht kann ich die ja vielleicht wieder zurück schicken. Und dann hab ich auch keine lust mehr dann bleibt die Karte Luftgekühlt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Februar 2013)

uss-voyager schrieb:


> Vorne die beiden dinger da?



Ja die vier kleinen schwarzen Plättchen neben den zwei Spulen. Die werden auch gut warm, gerade weil sich dort gern Luft verwirbelt und sammelt. Gigabyte reicht scheinbar ein kleiner Luftzug.



uss-voyager schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht zufällig wie groß die Ram Bausteine sind? Die Kühler haben 14mm x 14mm nicht das die Bausteine größer sind.



Ich dächte GDDR5-Bausteine haben so ziemlich genau 1x1cm. Aber beließ dich da nochmal.


----------



## uss-voyager (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Hat einer mal versucht den Metall Rahmen der höher als der Chip ist zu entfernen? Weil das mit der kleinen Kupferplatte die man zwischen Chip und Kühler setzen muss totaler müll ist. Wieso machen die das überhaupt? Was soll der sinn und zweck von diesem rahmen sein?
Bekommt man den wohl mit einer Rasierklinge ab oder macht man damit was kaputt?


----------



## blautemple (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Das würde ich an deiner Stelle sein lassen


----------



## delekahn (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Hallo,

habe gerade eben auch meine Wasserkühlung erhalten und wollte die 7950 auch GPU only kühlen.
Wird aber noch etwas dauern bis ich alles gereinigt und zusammengebastelt habe.

Hast du schon testweise mal den Speicher auf ca 700Mhz untertaktet um ein Indiz zu bekommen, dass es wirklich der Speicher ist ?

Habe übrigends vor mir noch folgendes zu bestellen:

Arctic Cooling VR004 - Grafikkarten-Kühler -> viele heatsinks für nur 5,50 Euro
EKL Alpenföhn - Lüfterhalterung - Schwarz  -> PCI Slot Lüfterhalterung + Lüfter, die auf die Karte blasen soll


----------



## uss-voyager (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Ich hätte mal den Speicher anfassen sollen und dann Crysis 2 laufen lassen sollen um zu gucken ob der Speicher so heiß wird aber ich habe jetzt keine lust noch mal alles umzubauen. Wenn die Kühlteile für die Speicher da sind versuche ich es einfach damit mal.
Kann es sein das die Karte auch zu heiß wird weil die Karte eine zu hohe Spannung hat? Ich habe mal was rumgelesen und die meisten haben irgend was um die 1,1v oder 1,15  meine läuft bei 1,25. Ich werde mal gucken ob ich die was senken kann.

Edit: Ok bei meiner Karte kann man die Spannung mit MSI Afterburner nicht verändern


----------



## Shizophrenic (16. Februar 2013)

Hast du auch ein häckchen in den Optionen gemacht das du an den voltages spielen kannst? Standart ist das nicht im afterburner aktiviert.


----------



## uss-voyager (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Ja hab ich gemacht das blieb trotzdem grau.


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Kleiner tipp für leute die kühlkörper für z.b. VRAM suchen. Schaut mal bei Reichelt rein. Die haben so ziemlich für alle größen Kühler. Und die preise sind auch meist deutlich günstiger als wenn man im PC-zubehör kauft!


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Februar 2013)

uss-voyager schrieb:


> Ja hab ich gemacht das blieb trotzdem grau.



Ist das ne Boost-Edition? Weil 1,25V sind ja schon nicht ohne. Wird wohl eine von Gigabyte bissl veränderte Karte sein, wenn die Spannung nicht änderbar ist und die VRM-Temperatur nicht ausgelesen werden kann :/

Ja der Tipp mit reichelt ist gut, die haben für alle möglichen Microchips und Mosfets Kühler, da ist fast immer was für PC-Nutzer dabei.


----------



## delekahn (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

so habe jetzt einen 8 Stunden Umbau Marathon auf Wasserkühlung hinter mir 

Konnte noch keine Langzeittests machen aber meine Karte hat einige Benchmarks (Crysis, Valley, Heaven, Hitman) bei 1100 Mhz Core und 1248 Mhz Speicher überstanden. 

Bei GPU only Kühlung wird die Karte max 60 Grad heiss.
GPU-Z zeigt bei den 2 Spannungswandler Sensoren max 75 Grad an. Weiss jemand wie zuverlässig diese GPU-Z anzeige ist ? Den wenn die 75 Grad stimmen wäre das ja absolut unkritsch und ich könnte mir extra Heatsinks sparen.

Momentan sind weder auf den SpaWas noch auf dem Ram Heatsinks drauf. Ich habe lediglich unter die Karte einen leisen 92 Lüfter montiert, der draufpustet.

Allerdings kommt meine 7950er auch mit viel niedrigeren Spannungen aus. Default sind 0,96V bei 880 Mhz. Bei 1100 Mhz braucht sie ca 1,15 Volt. Deine 1,25 Volt scheinen mir für Standardtakt auch sehr heftig.


----------



## uss-voyager (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Ich habe diese Karte http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/786855 die läuft aber mit 1ghz nicht wie angegeben mit 900mhz. Keine Ahnung warum die mit 1ghz läuft. Aber das stand auch schon in den Bewertungen bei Mindfactory das die mit 1ghz läuft und nicht wie angegeben mit weniger.
Komisch das es bei dir geht und bei mir nicht. Ich habe zwei große Lüfter direkt unter der Karte getan und ging trotzdem nicht. Liegt vielleicht echt an der zu hohen Spannung.
Ich werde die Kühldinger für den Ram wohl erst am Dienstag bekommen aber ich glaube nicht das es damit dann gehen wird. Naja mal sehen wenn nicht habe ich wohl Pech gehabt.


Edit: Die Karte hat wohl ein anderes Bios drauf. Das ist nämlich das Bios von der ghz edition. Die ghz edition hat eine Spannung von 1,25v. Die Normalen haben 1,15v. Aber ich habe die ghz edition gar nicht gekauft zumindest stand da davon nix auch auf der Verpackung steht davon nix. Deswegen läuft die auch mit 1ghz und nicht wie angegeben mit 900mhz.

Kann man da vielleicht wieder das Normale Bios drauf machen?

Edit2:  http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1175393   Ich werde mal gucken ob die Karte auch 2 bios hat dann werde ich auch mal eins flashen. mir werden zur zeit ja keine temps von den spawas angezeigt da steht das es mit dem anderen bios geht. und vielleicht hab ich dann auch nur noch 1,15v dann sollte die gpu only kühlung auch klappen.

Edit3: Ich habe das Bios FX0 drauf und ich habe alle drei Bios versionen die es bei Gigabyte gibt F2,F21,F43  ausprobiert ich kann keines Flashen es kommt immer " Flash Bios Failed! Bios Version not match!"

Edit4: Ok das FX0 ist wohl ein neues Bios für die "neuen" Karten die mit ein 8Pin und ein 6Pin Strom Anschluss daher kommen und die haben alle 1ghz bei 1,25v siehe hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/260869-gigabyte-7950-mit-8pin-anschluss.html
Und bis kein neues Bios kommt kann man die Spannung nicht ändern. Bleibt zu hoffen das es für die Karten auch ein neues Bios geben wird wo man die Spannung ändern kann.

Delekahn hat deine Karte zwei 6pin Anschlüsse oder ein 8pin und ein 6pin?


----------



## delekahn (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

meine Karte hat 2 * 6pin. Es ist die 7950 vtx3d x-Edition


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Das mit den BIOS-Versionen und vor allem mit den neuen Karten, wo man gar nix mehr ändern kann, ist ja echt mies  Sagen wirs mal so, 1,25V sind viel ok, bilden aber wiederum natürlich ne gute OC-Grundlage, 1200MHz sollten da eigentlich gut möglich sein. Aber das alles bringt ja nichts, wenn die Karte nicht stabil läuft. Der GPU-Kühler kanns nicht sein, selbst mit dem Kupferplättchen kühlt der. Also entweder wirklich RAM oder Spannungswandler, ich hoffe die Kühler bringen etwas.


----------



## uss-voyager (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Ich konnte jetzt unter dos ein anderes Bios auf die Karte Flashen die Karte läuft jetzt nur noch mit einer Spannung von 1.09v also nicht mehr mit den übertriebenen 1,25v.
Mal sehen wir sich das jetzt im Spiel bemerkbar macht ob sie jetzt immer noch mit 1-1,1 ghz läuft.
Und morgen mittag werde ich dann die Karte wieder mit dem Wasserkühler umbauen und mal gucken ob sie dann damit läuft.

Edit: So also ich bin jetzt glücklich die Karte läuft mit 1100mhz bei nur 1.09v keine Ahnung warum die da 1,25v draufknallen. Habe Heaven Benchmark 4.0 und Valley Benchmark 1.0 durchlaufen lassen ohne abstürzte.
Und wenn sie jetzt morgen auch mit dem Wasserkühler läuft und das sogar ohne die 30€ ram Kühler bin ich super Glücklich


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Februar 2013)

Ich drück die Daumen  Das mit den 1,25V versteht keiner, genau wie bei den 7970 GHz Editionen, die Leistung schaffen die Karten für gut 0,1 Volt weniger, wenn nicht sogar noch weniger. 1,1GHz reichen ja bislang für fast alle "humanen" Sachen, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Februar 2013)

Das Problem ist, dass AMD sicherstellen muss, dass alle, wirklich alle HD7970 GHz diesen Takt sicher und stabil schaffen. Bei anderen werksübertakteten Karten, die mit Standardspannung laufen, hört man immer wieder von Fällen, bei denen die Karten nicht richtig stabil laufen. Etwas mehr Voltage und alles läuft stabil


----------



## uss-voyager (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

So auf dem Ram habe ich jetzt kleine Kühler und es Pusten zwei Extra Lüfter auf die Karte einer von unten und einer von oben und jetzt läuft es endlich mit dem GPU Only Kühler. Die Temperatur von der GPU ist zwar gleich wie mit der Luftkühlung wegen der blöden Extra Kupfer Platte die man braucht aber dafür ist es wenigstens leiser.
Wenn die nächste ATI Karte auch wieder Tiefer liegt das man wieder die Extra Kupfer Platte braucht war das die letzte Karte von ATI.


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Man braucht keine extra Platte. Man braucht einen passenden Kühler.  

Weiß schon was du meinst, ist halt ärgerlich wenn der alte Kühler nicht mehr passt, bzw. nur mit einer Zwischenplatte.


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Naja was heißt passender Kühler, alle GPU-only Kühler brauchen so einen Spacer, da sie ja nicht auf die 79XX zugeschnitten werden können wie Komplettkühler, da sie ja sonst nicht auf andere Karten passen würden und ihr Mehrwert zunichte wäre.

@uss-voyager: freut mich, dass es läuft. Die Karte skaliert zwar mit Kälte, aber ich denke du kannst da trotzdem was raus holen. Ich hoffe auf ein paar OC-Ergebnisse


----------



## uss-voyager (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Die ganzen Karten davor brauchten ja auch nicht so eine Extra Platte 6870,5870,4870 selbst die 7870 braucht die nicht  da passen die GPU Kühler direkt drauf weil der Chip nicht Tiefer liegt so wie bei der 7950 und 7970. Verstehe den sinn und zweck davon auch nicht warum das gemacht wurde. Auf jeden Fall werde ich keine Karte mehr kaufen wo der Chip Tiefer liegt als wie die Umrandung drumherum.
Die 6870 hatte immer um die 40-45 grad die 7950 geht jetzt auf 70 grad hoch trotz Wasserkühler das Wasser hat eine Temp von 25grad CPU lag bei 35-40grad. Und das alles nur weil zwischen Chip und Kühler zwei mal Wärmeleitpaste und die extra platte liegt. Sonst hätte die Karte vielleicht maximal 50 grad. Das ist ******* so wofür hat man eine Wasserkühlung wenn man dadurch die gleichen oder sogar schlechtere Temps hat als mit der Luftkühlung. Mal sehen wie es im Sommer ist wenn das Wasser über 30 grad hat.
Wie gesagt hätte ich das vorher gewusst das der Chip Tiefer liegt und man eine Extra platte braucht wodurch die Kühlung schlechter wird hätte ich mir die Karte nicht gekauft dann wäre es eine GTX 670 geworden.


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Ja, natürlich ist der Rahmen blöd, dann verliert GPU-Only Kühlung ja praktisch ihren großen Vorteil.
Trotzdem musste das jetzt sein. 

Zur Not kannst du wenn es zu warm wird einfach die Bodenplatte zurecht Feilen/Fräsen. Da müssen ja nur 1-2 mm weg, das sollte kein Problem darstellen. Dafür ist der Kühler damit auch schon wieder fast an bestimmte Hardware gebunden.


----------



## uss-voyager (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

So es geht doch nicht... Jetzt am Abend wo wir die Heizung an gemacht haben und es etwas wärmer im Zimmer ist bekomme nach nach 5min Crysis 3 ein Schwarzes Bild. GPU ist bei 73 grad die kann es nicht sein dann ist es entweder der Ram oder die Spannungswandler. Kommt jetzt halt der Lüfter wieder drauf...


----------



## Onkel Lutz (21. Februar 2013)

Die Temps sind zu hoch. Nimm ein Fullcover und gut ist. Am besten noch mit Backplate, die kühlt die Spawas von der Rückseite extra. Ist bei EKWB so.
Was hast du denn für Radis ?


----------



## uss-voyager (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Ein Phobya G-Changer 480. Ich suche grad ein Fullcover Kühler für die Karte aber kann es sein das es keinen passenden für gibt? Bei der Kompatibilitätsliste steht immer GV-R795WF3-3GD Rev. 1.0  ich hab die Karte aber als Rev. 2.0


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*



uss-voyager schrieb:


> Ein Phobya G-Changer 480. Ich suche grad ein Fullcover Kühler für die Karte aber kann es sein das es keinen passenden für gibt? Bei der Kompatibilitätsliste steht immer GV-R795WF3-3GD Rev. 1.0 ich hab die Karte aber als Rev. 2.0


 
Das ist eine gute Frage.
Ebenfalls hier wird auch nur die Rev 1.0 gelistet 

CoolingConfigurator.com

Was aber sein könnte ist, dass sich die Rev 1.0 gar nicht "Layoutmässig" von der Rev 2.0 unterscheidet? Kann sein dass nur alleine das BIOS der Unterschied ist!
Evtl. mal den Hersteller per Mail anfragen..?


----------



## uss-voyager (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Ich habe mal ein Bild von meiner Karte gemacht und die sieht schon anders aus als von den Bildern von dem Configurator http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/...ndForce-3X-3GB-GDDR5-(GV-R795WF3-3GD)-PCB.jpg


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*



uss-voyager schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein Bild von meiner Karte gemacht und die sieht schon anders aus als von den Bildern von dem Configurator http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/upload/pictures/Gigabyte-Radeon-HD-7950-WindForce-3X-3GB-GDDR5-%28GV-R795WF3-3GD%29-PCB.jpg


 
Achso, ja dann hat sich das mit der Anfrage wohl erübrigt,
Du willst ja eine GPU Only Kühllösung wie ich deinem Thread mitbekommen habe.

Eine Zeit lang hat es bei Aquacomputer (Edit: diese gibts bei aquatuning.ch [Schweiz]) solche minikühler gegeben ca. 1cm x 2cm mit ebenfalls "mini-schläuchen" ca. 4-5mm dick.
Diese konnte man dann via Adapter an den normalen Wasserkreislauf anschliessen. Leider finde ich diese nicht mehr. Evtl. wäre sowas auch die Lösung für dine Problem gewesen und es sieht einfach a...geil aus .

Edit: habs gefunden! 

Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool MCX ram Copper Edition Alphacool MCX one Copper Edition 20022





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uss-voyager (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Ne GPU Only läuft leider nicht keine chance deswegen wollte ich mir jetzt ein Fullcover Kühler holen aber wenn es keinen gibt für die Karte dann habe ich mir ja eine Super Karte gekauft....


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*



uss-voyager schrieb:


> Ne GPU Only läuft leider nicht keine chance deswegen wollte ich mir jetzt ein Fullcover Kühler holen aber wenn es keinen gibt für die Karte dann habe ich mir ja eine Super Karte gekauft....


 
hast du meinen Edit schon gesehen oben?? Diese Minikühler, würdest du dann einfach auf die RAM-Bausteine "kleben", es gibt zig. verschiedene grössen, ebenfalls könntest du so auch die SpaWas kühlen. .
2-3 Euro pro Stück sind auch nicht soooo teuer..


----------



## uss-voyager (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Ah ok aber das ist mir zu viel Gefriemel


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*



uss-voyager schrieb:


> Ah ok aber das ist mir zu viel Gefriemel



Ok, schade  Also ich find einfach Nerdig-cool 
Ich hoffe du bist auf der Suche nach einem Fullcover-Kühler doch noch erfolgreich!

Grüsse Kühlprofi


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Ob da der Fullcover noch passt, weiß ich nicht.

Weißt du inzwischen schon, was zu heiß wird? VRAM oder Spawas?
Könnte mir ja gut vorstellen, dass es die Spawas sind, 1,25V sind ja nicht gerade wenig. Und eigentlich sollte es kein Problem sein, dort einen größeren Kühlkörper anzubringen.
Anstatt dem vll. 1cm hohen, könntest du einen Profilkühlkörper (Reichelt, Conrad, ...) mit 3 oder 4 cm hohen Kühlrippen nehmen und ihn passend zusägen. Durch die zwei Schrauben sollte befestigen ja nicht das Problem sein und durch gute WLP bzw. gute WL-Pads sollte sich auch noch was rausholen lassen.

Die Minikühler sehen zwar nicht schlecht aus, wenn man es nicht sehr ordentlich macht, hat man aber den totalen Salat. (zumindest optisch)
Ich hätte aber Angst, die "Durchfluss-Dosierung" nicht richtig hinzubekommen. Es muss ja genug durch die kleinen Schläuche fließen, gleichzeitig darf dabei der Durchfluss im richtigen Kreislauf aber nicht zu stark einbrechen. Die Minikühler werden ja parallel eingebaut.
Ich habe mit diesen allerdings noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht, sind alles mehr oder weniger Vermutungen.


----------



## uss-voyager (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Die Karte läuft ja nur noch mit 1,09v dank eines neuen Bios. Und ich weiß nicht was zu heiß wird es wird im gpu-z ja nur die Temp von der GPU selber angezeigt. Ich habe während Crysis 3 lieft die finger auf der Vorderseite der Karte auf den Ram und den Spawas gehalten es wurde nichts davon heiß ich konnte es die ganze zeit anfassen nur auf der Rückseite der Karte wurde es an manchen stellen zu heiß das ich es nicht mehr anfassen konnte.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

Achso stimmt, du hast es inzwischen ja geschafft, die Spannung zu ändern.

Was wird denn so heiß, bzw. wo wird so heiß? 
Wenn Spawas und Vram sowie die GPU Kühl genug sind, wirst du mit Fullcover nicht unbedingt mehr erreichen. (Natürlich durchaus trotzdem möglich)
Evtl. könnte eine Backplate helfen.


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*



john201050 schrieb:


> Ob da der Fullcover noch passt, weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Weißt du inzwischen schon, was zu heiß wird? VRAM oder Spawas?
> Könnte mir ja gut vorstellen, dass es die Spawas sind, 1,25V sind ja nicht gerade wenig. Und eigentlich sollte es kein Problem sein, dort einen größeren Kühlkörper anzubringen.
> ...



Wenn du den hinteren Anschluss auf dem Bild ganz genau betrachtest, siehst du, dass der Druchfluss dadurch nicht gedrosselt werden sollte.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Februar 2013)

Öhm wieso?

Es muss ja Wasser durch die kleinen Schläuche. Und das, welches dadurch fließt, fließt nicht mehr durch den GPU Block. (Bei paralleler Verschlauchung, in Reihe zwar nicht, aber das geht sowieso nicht, da der Durchfluss dann total einbricht.)
Wahrscheinlich ist der Unterschied minimal, ich sagte ja auch, ich hätte da irgendwie Angst, das richtig zu verteilen und dass ich es noch nie ausprobiert hab. Eigentlich wäre mein Problem auch eher, dass der Wiederstand in den Mini Schläuchen so viel größer ist, dass eher dort zu wenig durchfließt und nicht durch den GPU Block.


----------



## delekahn (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hd 7950 Gpu Only kühlen*

da hatte ich zumindest mit meiner 7950 ja Glück gehabt (Ivy Bridge ist ein anderes Thema  ). Die läuft weiter ohne Probleme bei 1,1V und 1100 Mhz. ohne Heatsinks und die VRMs werden nur ca 70 Grad warm. Lediglich der Speicher scheint am Limit. Mehr als 1250 Geht nicht bei 1,6Volt da sonst Grafikfehler auftreten. Ich habe den Speicher daher leicht auf 1200 untertakter und dann nochmal die Spannung auf des Rams im Afterburner auf 1,550 gesenkt.

Da du jetzt ja ein neues BIOS drauf hast: Funktioniert die Änderung der Spannung über Afterburner ? Dann könntest du ja auch einmal versuchen die Spannung des Speichers zu senken.


----------

